# Re: New Lightroom Tutorial



## dreamer (Mar 31, 2009)

*New Lightroom Tutorial*

I recently published Lightroom Smart Collections Tutorial: http://dremer.org/articles/lightroom-in-depth-smart-collections/

For more Lightroom tutorials and tips visit: http://dremer.org/articles/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2009)

*New Lightroom Tutorial*

Hi Nir, welcome aboard!  I was looking at your tutorials just yesterday, and bookmarked your site.


----------



## dreamer (Mar 31, 2009)

*New Lightroom Tutorial*



			
				Victoria Bampton;4'567 said:
			
		

> Hi Nir, welcome aboard!  I was looking at your tutorials just yesterday, and bookmarked your site.



Hey Victoria,

glad to hear! How did you reach my site?

Cheers,
Nir


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2009)

*New Lightroom Tutorial*

If I knew that......!  LOL  I haven't got a clue actually - it looks like I bookmarked at some point, and I came across it when checking LR bookmarks the other day.  Sorry, that's no help!  LOL


----------



## dreamer (Mar 31, 2009)

*New Lightroom Tutorial*

thanks anyway!

I forgot to mention that your site is on my RSS reader list, keep up the good job!


----------



## JBtheLD (Apr 1, 2009)

*New Lightroom Tutorial*

Hi Nir,
I don't want to hijack this thread or speak out of turn but I do want to say that I love the photos in your portfolio.
What beautiful images.

Bravo!

John


----------



## dreamer (Apr 1, 2009)

*New Lightroom Tutorial*

Thanks John, such comments are always welcomed so feel free to hijack the thread


----------



## Ian Farlow (Dec 3, 2009)

Dreamer, please stop posting about your website. We get it. I have moved this topic, and have removed most of your other posts.


----------

